

Why Chicago needs to stop playing by Silicon Valley’s rules - trevorturk
http://www.holovaty.com/writing/chicago-bootstrapping/

======
pm90
Just a small nitpick: George Harris was not on Burnham's team; he was one of
the people bidding for the attraction. (for more on this, see Devil in the
White City)

